# Cub Cadet LTX 1040 Automatic



## Marvin Penny (May 13, 2021)

I have a Cub Cadet LTX 1040 Automatic. I recently replaced the drive belt on my riding mower, now the mower takes off when I put it in gear without pressing the dive pedal. The clutch pedal will not disengage the transmission from drive or reverse and the brake will not stop it from rolling. I have to manually force the gear shift into neutral. I checked the belt routing three times and I'm sure I got it on correctly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Marvin Penny said:


> I have a Cub Cadet LTX 1040 Automatic. I recently replaced the drive belt on my riding mower, now the mower takes off when I put it in gear without pressing the dive pedal. The clutch pedal will not disengage the transmission from drive or reverse and the brake will not stop it from rolling. I have to manually force the gear shift into neutral. I checked the belt routing three times and I'm sure I got it on correctly.


Welcome to the forum. 

If the only thing you have done to your tractor is change the belt, I'd really look at what you've done there. Proper belt, cheap belt, whatever. If it was ok prior to the belt, that's where to look.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Marvin,
Your tractor has a "cruise control" lever on the right fender. Check that the lever is all the way back and that the linkage has not been messed up.


----------

